
FreeBSD 11.2-BETA1 Now Available - jbergstroem
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2018-May/088899.html
======
jbergstroem
Most importantly contains patches for meltdown/spectre.

Release notes:
[https://www.freebsd.org/relnotes/11-STABLE/relnotes/article....](https://www.freebsd.org/relnotes/11-STABLE/relnotes/article.html)

